# 
! , ,       ,  .
...

----------


## OlgaK

> 


     ?

----------

(   ),    ,   xml .      ,

----------

xml    ?

----------

> xml    ?

----------

Spu-orb    ,      .. -1,           .   ?      ,          .

----------

xml    -   -  - WordPad

----------

!!!
      2009 !!!      2007-2009 . 
  ,   ...

----------

" "...
..          ?

----------

> " "...
> ..          ?


... :'-(

----------

...
     1...

----------


## lubezniy

> (   ),    ,   xml .      ,


http://logic-pfr.narod.ru/programs/#filespfrxml

----------

lubezniy   :* :* :*  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## TRIAN

*lubezniy*,     :Wink:

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*,


    -   ,     "" (  ,      ).

----------


## ttv09

!     .     ()    (1999-2000),  4.0. ,,   .  .

----------


## lubezniy

> !     .     ()    (1999-2000),  4.0. ,,   .  .


    .    Files PFR.

----------


## ttv09

,   ,       ,   ,        4.0.   -   ?  .

----------


## ttv09

.       1:      7.00,   Files PFR XML       4.00?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   ,       ,   ,        4.0.   -   ?  .


    .   ,      ,   .      ,  ""    5 ( )    (  -  ).       4.0   (      ).

----------

